
Comparing the Bunyan and Winston Node.js logging frameworks  - jguerrero
http://strongloop.com/strongblog/compare-node-js-logging-winston-bunyan/
======
rmgraham
Bunyan and Winston are both decent but they still do too much. If your app
isn't a logger itself features like log rotation, log levels, and configurable
transports don't belong in your app. Just because you delegate those features
to a module doesn't excuse the fact that they're additional responsibilities
your app is taking on.

